# Unterschied zwischen den beiden BMX Arten



## Snap4x (18. Dezember 2011)

Hey,
ich würde gerne meiner Freundin ein Race-BMX aufbauen.
Nur kenne ich nicht den genauen Unterschied zwischen nen Racebmx und einen zum tricksen.
Also ich mein jetzt 
1. Geometrie 
2. Bauteile 
und 3. vielleicht genaue Modelle oder sowas. 
Kenne mich mit BMX garnicht aus und deswegen erhoffe ich mir erlösung von euch


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Dezember 2011)

Er kann weiter helfen . . . http://www.endo-bikes.de/

Race BMX sind im allgemeinen leichter, haben schmalere Reifen, wie die Geo sich unterscheidet weiss ich nicht genau, aber die sind höher.
BMX zum tricksen hat also ein flacheres Oberrohr, damit die ihre Füsse für ein CanCan drüber bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Felix__ (18. Dezember 2011)

"normale" BMX Räder zum Tricks machen, sind im allgemeinem stabiler, kannst ja mal auch eine Privat Nachricht an Funsports Z schicken, der fährt auch race wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Snap4x (18. Dezember 2011)

who?


----------



## __Felix__ (19. Dezember 2011)

Funsport Z oder Funsport_Z wie er genau geschrieben wird weiß ich nicht, aber du kannst mal im Thread "eure 20" Waffen gucken, da etwas zurückblättern, irgendwo da hat er etwas gepostet sicher!


----------



## RISE (19. Dezember 2011)

Ein Race Rad ist zumeist länger und hat einige geometrische Unterschiede: flacherer Lenkwinkel, längere Kettenstrebe, längere Oberrohrlängen um ein bisschen Laufruhe zu gewinnen. Dazu haben die Rahmen meist V-Brake Sockel.


----------



## Snap4x (19. Dezember 2011)

Soo wie also ein 4x Rad zum normalen Dirt ....
Okay danke für die Info!


----------



## RISE (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja, so ungefähr kann man das sagen. Die Anbauteile sind meistens auch sehr leicht, aber von Bremsen, teilweise Gabeln und Kurbeln mal abgesehen auch nicht groartig anders, was die Standards betrifft. 
Falls deine Freundin auch tatsächlich Rennen fahren will, gilt es auch die Regeln zu beachten. da gibts wohl einige, z.B. nur gekürzte Achsen. Die dürften durch dreiteilige Female Achsen aber eh der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## Snap4x (19. Dezember 2011)

Wie? Achsen? Was meinst du jetzt genau?


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Dezember 2011)

Bei den normalen BMX Achsen schaut immer noch Gewinde raus,( http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Images/Models/Original/46989.jpg ) mal weniger, mal mehr um 
die AxlePacks ( http://photo.moobilo.de/0006/15244.jpg ) anzuschrauben . . . 
female Achsen sehen so aus . . . http://pdb.xnx.de/xfiles/p1317619953_25968.jpg 
Da schaut kein Gewinde mehr raus.


----------



## RISE (20. Dezember 2011)

Richtig, auch wenn das, was du als AxlePacks bezeichnest, Pegs heißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (20. Dezember 2011)

Händy - Hendy - oder Handy - das ist die frage . . . Pex - Pegs oder Packs . . . man weiss was gemeint ist.


----------



## RISE (20. Dezember 2011)

Handy und Pegs. Packs ist lediglich eine Bezichnung für Pegs von Herstellern und Shops, die keine Ahnung von BMX haben, aber trotzdem damit Geld verdienen wollen.


----------



## PhatBiker (20. Dezember 2011)

Damit kann man auch wunderbar Leute Ärgern . . .


----------



## Snap4x (20. Dezember 2011)

Kann man die Achsen bei BMX Naben einfach austauschen oder sogar absägen?
Lg Dennis


----------



## RISE (20. Dezember 2011)

Absägen ist kein Problem. Austauschen könnte eins werden, allerdings gibt es für einige Naben auch female Kits, die das ermöglichen. Viele Naben kommen inzwischen von Haus aus mit dieser dreiteiligen Achse, ich denke, dass das im Racebereich ähnlich sein dürfte. 
Falls Rennen gefahren werden sollen und die Achsen nur minimal über die Muttern hinausragen, kann man auch einfach zwischen Ausfallenden und Mutter noch eine zusätzliche Unterlegscheibe packen. Beim Kürzen dann etwas auf das Gewinde achten und hinterher prüfen, ob die Achsmuttern noch ohne Probleme auf- und abbschraubbar sind.


----------



## Stirni (20. Dezember 2011)

Females kommen doch vom race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (30. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem stellt sich im Grunde nicht.

BMX Race Räder sowie Anbauteile werden schließlich von anderen Onlineshops vertrieben und bis auf Ausnahmen von anderen Herstellern hergestellt.

Alle für BMX Race hergestellten Proudkte ensprechen sicherlich den dort herrschenden Standards.

Nur, wenn man versucht ein Race- BMX aus Freestyle Teilen aufzubauen, sollte man sich Gedanken machen. Da du aber selbst kein BMX fährst und deswegen auch keine alten Freestyle Teile hast, die dafür in Frage kommen. 

Such einfach nach einem Onlineshop der ausschließlich Race BMX Komponenten vertreibt, oder nach einer Sparte "Race" in einem normalen BMX Onlineshop.

Beide Bereiche sind so weit von einander entfernt, dass normalerweise keine Verwechselung stattfinden kann.


----------



## Funsports_Z (31. Dezember 2011)

__Felix__ schrieb:


> "normale" BMX Räder zum Tricks machen, sind im allgemeinem stabiler, kannst ja mal auch eine Privat Nachricht an Funsports Z schicken, der fährt auch race wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Jepp!!! anwesend, und so isses. Oldschool Race und kommende Saison ma wieder "richtig" Racen im BMX Nordcup. Freu mich drauf

Frage: was will/soll sie denn mit dem Bike machen(können)? nä Frage: schon Erfahrung auf som Bike?

Wie die Kollegen schon sagten (meistens): Freestyle Bike = schwer und saustabil + spezielle Anbauteile wie zB Rotor und Pegs, und verhältnismäßig hohe Geo für Tricks, Spiel und Spaß

Race Bike = auch stabil, aber gefühlt um Klassen leichter und flache gestreckte Geo; Tricks gehen damit auch ma, aber "gefühlt" schwerer, u.a. schon weil die vordere Bremse grundätzlich fehlt.

Einige Anfänger bei uns fahren auch mit (teilweise auch schon umgebauten) Freestyle Bikes (Rotor raus, vordere Bremse weg) ohne Pegs! beim Race- Training. Das geht auch erstma für den Anfang und reicht erstma fürs Training; zumal n schweres Bike (gilt auch für Race Bikes) für nen Anfänger immer Vorteile hat, wenn es darum geht, das Bike erstma auf der Bahn zuhalten und zu beherrschen.

beschreib ma bitte genauer was ihr beiden (damit) vorhabt, dann können wir sicher besser helfen.


----------



## PhatBiker (31. Dezember 2011)

Sind die Race Rahmen nicht höher wie die Freestyle Rahmen . . . ??


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Januar 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Sind die Race Rahmen nicht höher wie die Freestyle Rahmen . . . ??



Im vgl zu ganz modernen Pro Freestyle Rahmen; ja, sicher, schon ein wenig in cm, insgesamt wirkt das Race- bike dann aber flacher wg Geo/ weil s langestreckt is. 

Und kommt immer drauf wasde vergleichst; nimmst du die Ganz-Einfach- Freestyler die in Mengen in den Bike- Boutiquen rumstehen; die sind eigentlich immer höher und deutlich kürzer selbst als n einfaches Race- bike.


----------



## Daniel_D (8. Januar 2012)

Was sind das denn ganz einfach Freestyler? Redest du jetzt von den Einsteigerrädern diverser BMX Marken, oder von dem Baumarkt BMX für 159 Euro mit Pecs / Peks / Pecks / Achsle Peggs / Packs usw.?

Meine Vermutung wäre ja, dass die Tretlagerhöhe bei Racebikes deutlich niedriger ist, weil ein kippeliges Fahrgefühl stört und man die Vorteile höherer Tretlager (Bunnyhop, Drehungen) sowieso nicht nutzt.
Zum Vergleich, weil wir ja in einem MTB Forum sind: Ein DH oder DS Race- Rad hat normalerweise auch ein relativ niedriges Tretlager.

Ich lass mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Deleted175796 (9. Januar 2012)

ist schon richtig so...


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. Januar 2012)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Was sind das denn ganz einfach Freestyler? Redest du jetzt von den Einsteigerrädern diverser BMX Marken, oder von dem Baumarkt BMX für 159 Euro mit Pecs / Peks / Pecks / Achsle Peggs / Packs usw.?
> 
> Meine Vermutung wäre ja, dass die Tretlagerhöhe bei Racebikes deutlich niedriger ist, weil ein kippeliges Fahrgefühl stört und man die Vorteile höherer Tretlager (Bunnyhop, Drehungen) sowieso nicht nutzt.
> Zum Vergleich, weil wir ja in einem MTB Forum sind: Ein DH oder DS Race- Rad hat normalerweise auch ein relativ niedriges Tretlager.



Es sei denn du hast ein Cdale Moto aber das stimmt absolut mit dem Tretlager und alles richtig soweit, Baummarkt wollt ich nu nich so direkt schreiben, aber du findest sie ja auch bei der Bike-Kette mit der hellgrünen Wandfarbe.


----------

